# New to me



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Recently Dewey and Hardy have begun Marking in the house. It's driving me crazy!!! They're OK when I'm in the room, and start to see them lift their leg, I say ah ah and they stop. As soon as I leave the room I find pee , where they've marked. I clean it up with Natures Miracle and another product that I got at the Pet Store for Hardwood floors that suppose to neutralize the odor . 
Anyhow... I put a belly band on Dewey and he was OK with it, as he's used to wearing clothes. However... Laurel has done everything in her power to get it off of him!
Hardy is another "pill" altogether!! He won't get out of his bed. When he does he's walking sideways. It's not too tight, but he has never worn clothes before! 

So here we have A walking sideways dog, and a perpetual play/ fight to get the belly band off!!!

Will they get used it them? Well I guess will Hardy and Crazy Laurel get used to belly bands?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am betting they will get used to them. My boys have to wear them when we visit my in laws, Tucker does fine, but Rocky stands there awkwardly.... Well, lets face it, most things Rocky does is awkward, but he is especially so with the belly band. Over time, he has gotten better about having it on though.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We need video, too funny! I'm so sorry...another hurdle to get past


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Are they neutered?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Debbie I'm no help but I must say thank you for the good laugh. I feel for you, but can you get this on video?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - how strange for them to start this now. Was any other dog in your house lately? Just wondering if they were marking their territory from the "invader." Knock on wood, Tyler never marks in the house and never lifts his leg in the house only out on walks. He does however sometimes go to the wee wee pad and has two (not four) feet on it and overshoots the edge. Ugh!! Yup need stock in Nature's Miracle. Hoping they'll get used to the bands. I got a few bands to have for foster's I'll take in though Pippin didn't need it. He was a genius. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - how strange for them to start this now. Was any other dog in your house lately? Just wondering if they were marking their territory from the "invader." Knock on wood, Tyler never marks in the house and never lifts his leg in the house only out on walks. He does however sometimes go to the wee wee pad and has two (not four) feet on it and overshoots the edge. Ugh!! Yup need stock in Nature's Miracle. Hoping they'll get used to the bands. I got a few bands to have for foster's I'll take in though Pippin didn't need it. He was a genius. :thumbsup:


It seems like they started it about the time the dog trainers came. Maybe that has something to do with it. No strange dogs have been in my house. 
Oh and the new beds that I bought, they wash up beautifully! They want to mark on the beds.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my, I hate this for you! But I agree with Lydia, we need a video of the antics!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

:Waiting::Waiting: Just waiting for some hilarious videos.....I mean some videos that might help us come up with more strategies if the problem continues. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

puppydoll said:


> :Waiting::Waiting: Just waiting for some hilarious videos.....I mean some videos that might help us come up with more strategies if the problem continues. :HistericalSmiley:


I will post a video as soon as the new belly bands come. The ones that I have are a heavy flannel. I bought them in the winter for Dewey when we went to my moms. I don't like them and neither does Hardy!!!!!! 
You'll probably not be able to give me any suggestions, but I'm sure that you will get a good laugh!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:huh::HistericalSmiley: I'm sorry Deb but I can just see Laurel, pulling on Dewey's band:HistericalSmiley: I wonder what Dewey thinks:HistericalSmiley:
and Hardy walking sideways:HistericalSmileyoor baby, maybe it's a new dance step:HistericalSmiley:
I know you have to be pulling your hair out, you have to do a video, I need a good ol' belly laugh:innocent:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Personally I think it could be one of two things. They are looking for attention or they are having a peeing for dominance competition. I would think if it is a peeing contest, it will sort itself out fairly quickly. If they are looking for attention, I would try a little alone mommie and me time with each. (Sorry I can't resist) - You could get some full size cardboard cutouts of yourself with your finger wagging and a speaker that keeps repeating the word NO. I am not sure how Den will feel about that. :innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Personally I think it could be one of two things. They are looking for attention or they are having a peeing for dominance competition. I would think if it is a peeing contest, it will sort itself out fairly quickly. If they are looking for attention, I would try a little alone mommie and me time with each. (Sorry I can't resist) - You could get some full size cardboard cutouts of yourself with your finger wagging and a speaker that keeps repeating the word NO. I am not sure how Den will feel about that. :innocent:


Hey I like that idea Walter if it would work. Dewey and Hardy probably would just lift their leg on the cutout. !! 
Den would probably get up, open the door, and throw the whole thing out!!! He hears the real me saying no enough!! LOL!! 

It might be dominance peeing. The trainers said that it wasn't all Dewey , that Hardy was 50% of the problem. I guess that he's a little trouble maker too.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Deb, I have read it can be due to insecurity.
Maybe working with the trainers has made them less sure of their roles, and they need to settle in to a new "order" of things.
If you are still working with the trainers, maybe they will have some advice for you.
I am sorry you are dealing with this -no fun.
At least you have some comic relief thanks to Laurel!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Deb, I have read it can be due to insecurity.
> Maybe working with the trainers has made them less sure of their roles, and they need to settle in to a new "order" of things.
> If you are still working with the trainers, maybe they will have some advice for you.
> I am sorry you are dealing with this -no fun.
> At least you have some comic relief thanks to Laurel!




Laurel is the funniest little dog! The trainers said she hadn't a care in the world!! 
I think that Dewey loved that she tries to take the band off. He thought that she was rough house playing , and he loved it! 

That makes sense about the order of things. The trainers are trying to give Hardy more confidence and Dewey not to be so dominant.


----------

